# Honey Extraction Question - Has this been done?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You could simply save the comb with the honey still in the comb. That comb with honey would certainly provide the new spring package with an _extra _head start. 

For a small quantity of comb with honey, freezing it is one option if you have freezer space.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you uncap it and set it upside down (honeycomb has a 15 degree upward angle) on a wired rack, in a Tupperware tub, in a very warm car, it might liquefy enough to run out of the comb.


----------



## tpezzolo (Sep 28, 2015)

Can I ask have you ever tried this before or heard from someone else who had success with it?


----------



## tpezzolo (Sep 28, 2015)

Yep - I heard you have to freeze it to keep the honey from fermenting. I have some freezer space, so I will likely do this with some frames. This brings up a couple more questions for me.

1) Is there a particular way to package or wrap honey comb before you freeze it?

2) Do I have to freeze other combs that I want to re-use too, ones that don't contain honey? Like the ones that have pollen, etc.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Can I ask have you ever tried this before

I have.

> or heard from someone else who had success with it?

I had no success with it.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

yip you can do it, how ambitious are you? LOL...me I'd just give it to my next package.......but if you got the energy....... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0tbPhWWrFo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

tpezzolo said:


> Can I ask have you ever tried this before or heard from someone else who had success with it?


Who, me? I have only topbar hives and came up with a different way to get the honey out of the comb without total cutting it off. I left a very thin midline of wax that still had honey in the cells that I couldn't brush out (I was in an air conditioned house in July). So I took the whole contraption of topbars that were hanging on a file folder frame out to my car and put a cookie sheet under them. After a day in the car, the honey did drip off onto the cookie sheet.

From that experience, I am extrapolating what Might work for regular frames of honey. I've heard of some people uncapping topbars and laying them sideways in the oven (not sure what temp it was set to). I do know that crystalized honey in a jar will liquefy much better in a warm car vs. the cup of hot water. With the water, it always recrystallized.


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## tpezzolo (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey all - thanks for the suggestions.

If I were to freeze frames for the spring - is there a special process for that. Do you wrap them in foil or something?

And do you only have to freeze the frames with honey in them? Or the ones with pollen stores too?

Thanks again for the help


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Comb that is not protected by bees may be at risk from being destroyed by wax moth larva. Brood comb and pollen is especially at risk. According to Clemson ...



> One preventive measure a beekeeper can take to reduce wax moth problems in stored comb is to make every effort to prevent brood production in honey supers. Brood production leaves behind small amounts of pollen and cast larval skins which are a more attractive food source than cells that have a history of just honey storage. Newly drawn wax comb where only honey was stored offers a high level of resistance to wax moths.
> 
> http://www.clemson.edu/extension/beekeepers/publications/wax_moth_ipm.html


 If you freeze the comb for a few days, that should kill any existing larva in the comb. If you want to then recover the freezer space, keep the comb where adult wax moths cannot get to the comb to lay more eggs.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Use an extractor?


----------



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

When I freeze frames of honey, I put them in plastic bags, squish out most of the air, and tie the end shut. I use the cheap, lightweight kitchen sized bags. Honey does not need to be frozen to keep. You are killing any wax moth eggs or larvae that may be in the comb. When you take them out of the freezer let them thaw completely before taking them out of the bag. Also, You could harvest some honey by cutting out a few small pieces of completely capped honey comb. If it has wired foundation cut out a section between two wires. The bees will quickly repair and fill the holes you make.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Years ago I bought some beehives from an old man who was going into a nursing home. They made a bumper crop the 1st year. I didn't know about bee clubs or bees. There was no internet. I uncapped the combs with a bread knife and stood them on end in a stock pot. It took a while but it worked. Would I do it again? ....No way.


----------

